# A few Deer ,and sometimes ,ya just gota go



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 20, 2017)

Getting that time of year


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 20, 2017)

more...Some turkey(Glad to see 4 babies made it this year ) in that photo ,there's a Hopper in the lower left . and a dogwood fruit .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2017)

Really nice shots


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes sir!  Nice ones Mr. C . . .  Good to see you at it!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice shots again ... What is that last shot?


----------



## rip18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like you got a lot of cool shots!



BriarPatch99 said:


> Nice shots again ... What is that last shot?


It's a Japanese/Korean/Oriental/Kousa dogwood fruit (Cornus kousa).


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the comments , Briar , Like RIP said ,it's the fruit of the Dogwood tree . can't bring myself to eat one ...YET lol


----------

